# Rpm and acceleration



## daltonius (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi i have a problem with m'y cruze 2.0 vdci automatic
Ok i broke the engine due to the turbo broken. So i changed it. 
Or have 126000 km. It started very well but it didn't aceelerate above 1500 pro until i drived over 25 km /h.
Once time i can speed over 25 km/h i can accelerated as a normal véhicule. If i turn off the engine and start the engine it is thé same thing no accelerated untel 1500 pro.
Any idea ? A security or anything else ? 
Ty


----------



## daltonius (Mar 5, 2020)

No idea?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Vacuum failure/leak.

The Korea Turbo is... Probably vacuum powered anyway. Or it’s electric maybe the connection isn’t right.


----------



## daltonius (Mar 5, 2020)

Turbo is new
But i would know why my car wouldn't rev above 1,2k rpm when i start the engine and when i cruise above 25 km/h it's ok...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

daltonius said:


> Turbo is new


That means absolutely nothing. Check again.


----------

